# Just start at the swansea lwc



## kimberleigh (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi my name is Kim and i have just started at the lwc in swansea, just waiting for my next period to start the ball rolling (sorry too much information!!) 

Have anyone had treatment there? and what do you think?

Kim x x


----------

